# Christening gift for a 7 year old?



## Always&amp;4ever

I have loads of idea's for a baby/toddler but not a 7 year old who has loads of things :( any idea's?


----------



## TattiesMum

I would say go for a piece of adult jewelery - maybe a bracelet which will be too big for her now, but which can be kept for her until she is grown up :flower:

Or maybe a first edition book (they aren't always as expensive as that sounds LOL) or an investment bond/premium bond type thingy ? Perhaps a bottle of Champagne/Port which can be laid down until she is 18 ?


----------



## SassyLou

A Bible, they do some special bound ones for Christening, First Holy Communion, or Confirmation.


----------



## Nimble

We always give different toys and games to kids and I hope they have used them all in their lives so we should now change their taste and should give them some different gifts, you may give them a themed treasure hunt for the gift purposes. As this will be an exclusive gift for them.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

There are some nice children's prayer books around- we found a nice toddler one, but as they're a bit older, it wouldn't be any good. But there are some lovely books around. :)


----------



## N1kki

a girl some silver jewellery,boy money/gift voucher.


----------



## OrlandoBelle

A memory box to put all her cards and gifts in of her special day maybe? I bought one of these for my Niece's Christening a few weeks ago from ebay. She was christened on her 2nd birthday. x


----------

